# Strafanzeige VON Vision Communication



## Adonis70 (14 September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich lese schon seit Jahren in diesem Forum mit, und bisher hatte ich keinen bedarf, mich anzumelden. Die Fragen und darauf abgegebenen Antworten waren so gut, dass ich keine eigene Frage stellen musste....

Nun aber mal zu meinem Problem:
Ich habe heuite Post von der hisiegen Kripo bekommen, und zwar als Beschuldigter in einer Betrugssache zum Nachteil der Vision Communication GmbH.

Ich bin Anfang des Jahres tatsächlich mal am Telefon belästigt worden, dass ein Paket für mich bereit liegen würde, oder aber ein Briefdienst meine Adresse haben wollen würde.

Ich habe nie meine Adresse geannt.

Irgendwann einmal hieß es dann, sind sie der oder der, und ich sagte, der bin ich nicht..

Tage später rief mich ein Mann an, der sich mit dem selben Nachnamen meldete, wie ich......

Er hatte eine Rechnung über eine erotikdienstleistung bekommen... der ist aber Gewerbetreibender gewesen, und hat sofort seinen Anwalt aufgefahren, und mir freundlicherweise alle Unterlagen zugefaxt.

Darin enthalten auch ein "angeblicher"EVN, mit einer Gesprächsdauer von 68 Sekunden und einmal 3 Sekunden zu einer Festnetznummer.....

Tja, und nun sitze ich hier...

Mein Telefonprovider ist ja vertraglich verpflichtet, meine Rufnummern bzw. die Verkehrsdaten 6 Monate lang zu speichern.... nur die 6 Monate sind rum... was nun ? So kann ich ja gar nicht meine Unschuld beweisen.

Naja, wollte Euch mal darüber infiormieren dass die inzwischen scheinbar härter vorghehen.

Wenn irgendwer zweifel an dem Posting hat, so bin ich gerne bereit einem Moderator die Unterlagen zukommen zu lassen.

Naja, mal schauen wie ich das handeln kann.

Liebe Grüße und eine angenehmene Nachtruhe :-((
Adonis


----------



## Reducal (15 September 2009)

*AW: Strafanzeige VON Vision Communication*



Adonis70 schrieb:


> Mein Telefonprovider ist ja vertraglich verpflichtet, meine Rufnummern bzw. die Verkehrsdaten 6 Monate lang zu speichern.... nur die 6 Monate sind rum... was nun ? So kann ich ja gar nicht meine Unschuld beweisen.


Hast du selbst keinen EVN aus der Zeit mit den Anrufen zu dieser Festnetznummer? Aus den Rechnungen oder Mahnungen der Vision geht doch die A-Teilnehmer-Nummer hervor, also die Nummer des Anschlusses, von dem aus angerufen worden ist. Ist das deine oder die von jemand anderem?


----------



## Adonis70 (15 September 2009)

*AW: Strafanzeige VON Vision Communication*



Reducal schrieb:


> Hast du selbst keinen EVN aus der Zeit mit den Anrufen zu dieser Festnetznummer? Aus den Rechnungen oder Mahnungen der Vision geht doch die A-Teilnehmer-Nummer hervor, also die Nummer des Anschlusses, von dem aus angerufen worden ist. Ist das deine oder die von jemand anderem?


Also, ich habe den EVN noch, und dort steht eine Anwahl zu der angegebenen Rufnumme rnicht mit drin.

Gleichwohl der A-Teilnehmer meine Rufnummer darstellt, aber das will glaube ich, bei der Firma nichts heißen.

Mir liegt zudem eine Rechnung vor, die an eine Person mit meinen Nachnahmen geschickt wurde, jedoch nicht an mich.


----------



## wahlhesse (15 September 2009)

*AW: Strafanzeige VON Vision Communication*

Es kann sein, dass der Anwalt der Firma Strafanzeige gestellt hat, nicht der Anbieter. Und die haben halt Deine Telefonnummer auf dem Wisch gefunden und fangen erstmal bei Dir an. 

Vermuteter Identitätsmissbrauch z.B. . 
Wie immer bei solchen Dingen so wenig wie möglich aussagen, da alles gegen Dich verwendet werden kann. Da die Firma bereits einen Anwalt eingeschaltet hat, wäre es auch für Dich ratsam, schon wegen der Akteneinsicht. Ansonsten kann Dir, selbst wenn Du Dir definitiv nix vorzuwerfen hast, etwas passieren.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Teleton (15 September 2009)

*AW: Strafanzeige VON Vision Communication*

Hi Adonis,
nach Deiner Schilderung vermute ich eher, dass die Strafanzeige von Deinem Namensvetter und nicht von Vision Bill stammt. 
Vermutlich ist folgendes so oder ähnlich geschehen.
Nachdem Du Deinen Namen nicht genannt hast sind die "Adressermittler" von Vision Bill irgendwie auf Deinen Namensvetter gestossen (hattest Du Dich mit Namen am Telefon gemeldet?). Dem schicken sie eine Rechnung, er ist empört und macht eine Strafanzeige gegen Unbekannt. Ahnungslose Polizei fragt nach bei Vision Bill "Was hier los?". Bekommt dort zu hören: "Wir sind ein netter Laden bieten Erotikdienstleistungen an. Der Inhaber der Nummer xxx hat angerufen und will uns beschummeln. Die Rechnungsadresse Namensvetter hat er bei einem Anruf angegeben". Dorfpolizist erkennt messerscharf "Adonis macht Identitätsdiebstahl und betrügt liebe Firmen wie VB auf den Deckel von Adonisnamensvetter". Plötzlich wirst Du als Beschuldigter geführt.

Edit: Wahlhesse war schneller
Der Tipp mit derAkteneinsicht über den Anwalt ist gut. Vor der Einsichtnahme "Klappe halten" und alles weitere mit dem Anwalt besprechen.


----------



## Adonis70 (15 September 2009)

*AW: Strafanzeige VON Vision Communication*



Teleton schrieb:


> -1-
> nach Deiner Schilderung vermute ich eher, dass die Strafanzeige von Deinem Namensvetter
> und nicht von Vision Bill stammt.
> 
> ...


zu1:
Stimmt, das hatte er mir ja auch gesagt, dass er gegen Unbekannt Strafanzeige gestellt hatte.

zu2:
Sind die Methoden dieser Adressermittler denn irgendwo bekannt und wurde darüber schon 
geschrieben ?

Denn wenn ich nicht wissentlich und willentlich einen Vertrag eingehe, und mich am Telefon
mit meinem richtigen Namen melde, jedoch meinen Adresse nicht nenne, dann sehe ich da
keinen Betrug.

zu3:
Ja, habe heute schon mit einem RAe für Strafrecht telefoniert....

Ich habe meinen EVN gefunden, natürlich ist die Rufnummer da nicht drauf, da ich ja eine 
Flatrate habe.

Aber der EVN von VisisionBill ist auch gut: 67 Sekunden... da soll mir mal einer sagen, dass ich da einen vertrag abgeschlossen habe.

Ich werde gegenargumentieren, sofern es soweit kommt, dass ich nach Nennung der Kosten das Gespräch beendet habe.

Vorerst bestreite ich, den Anruf getätigt zu haben. Und mit Anschlussinhaberhaftung ist da nicht, weil nicht TK-Recht, sondern Strafrecht, oder sehe ich das falsch ??

Dann gibt es danach noch ein telefonat von 3 Sekunden zu der Rufnummer, und das wars.

Also, innerhalb von 67 sekunden Telefonsex... nunja, ein Quicky mag länger dauern.....

Hoffentlich sprechen die Fakten da für mich, denn danach habe ich da ja nie wieder angrufen.

Ist schon eine frechheit, im TV wird das als kostenlos beworben, dann bekommt doch einen
Kostenhinweis, und wenn man dann nicht mehr will, wird doch mit einer Straftat konfrontiert....


----------



## Teleton (15 September 2009)

*AW: Strafanzeige VON Vision Communication*



Adonis70 schrieb:


> Sind die Methoden dieser Adressermittler denn irgendwo bekannt und wurde darüber schon
> geschrieben ?


Ja hier im Thread dutzendfach. Jeder Kunde der nicht durch Rückwärtssuche zu ermitteln ist erhält einen Anruf. 


> Denn wenn ich nicht wissentlich und willentlich einen Vertrag eingehe, und mich am Telefon
> mit meinem richtigen Namen melde, jedoch meinen Adresse nicht nenne, dann sehe ich da
> keinen Betrug.


Das ist vermutlich anders abgelaufen. 
Bei Dir konnnte von VC Mitarbeiter nur der Name "ermittelt" werden, da Du ihn genannt hast. Damit wurde dann wohl weitergesucht und über Telefonbuch oder so  Dein Namesvetter ausfindig gemacht. Wenn VC jetzt auf Nachfrage der Polizei versehentlich behauptet (wer weiss was der "Anrufer" denen erzählt hat), Du hättest selbst die Adresse Deines Namensvetters angegeben im Rahmen eines "Ermittlungsanruf" denkt der polizeiliche Sachbearbeiter -falls er nicht so schlau ist nach VC zu googlen- Du würdest Identitätsdiebstahl betreiben.

Zivilrechtlich ist die Kiste ohnehin recht unspannend, da die Rechtsauffassung der VC zum Zustandekommen des Vertrages durch Anruf kaum vertretbar ist. 


> Ich werde gegenargumentieren, sofern es soweit kommt, dass ich nach Nennung der Kosten das Gespräch beendet habe.


Mach einfach was Dein Anwalt Dir rät.



> Ist schon eine frechheit, im TV wird das als kostenlos beworben, dann bekommt doch einen
> Kostenhinweis, und wenn man dann nicht mehr will, wird doch mit einer Straftat konfrontiert...


10.000den ist gar nicht passiert, ich glaube nicht , dass VC plötzlich anfängt Strafanzeigen zu erstatten. Irgendwas ist daher in Deiner Sache gründlich schiefgegangen. Ich wette, dass es wie oben dargestellt oder ähnlich abgelaufen ist.


----------



## Reducal (15 September 2009)

*AW: Strafanzeige VON Vision Communication*

Nur mal so am Rande erwähnt -->


Teleton schrieb:


> Identitätsdiebstahl


Was ist das überhaupt? Da kenne ich nur den § 269 StGB (Fälschung beweiserheblicher Daten (Urkundenfälschung)). Doch telefonisch greifen die Tatbestandsmerkmale nicht, womit auch keine strafbare Handlung dahin gehend telefonisch erfolgen kann.


----------



## Teleton (15 September 2009)

*AW: Strafanzeige VON Vision Communication*



Reducal schrieb:


> Nur mal so am Rande erwähnt -->
> Was ist das überhaupt?
> 
> 
> ...


Gibt es natürlich nicht. Ich habe es als Sammelbegriff für verschiedene Formen des Handelns unter fremden Namens gebraucht. Vorliegend dürfte von der Polente wohl ein einfacher Betrug vorgeworfen werden.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (15 September 2009)

*AW: Strafanzeige VON Vision Communication*

Hallo Adonis70!

Ich habe hier noch Bildschirmkopien vorliegen, auf denen VB Webmaster gezielt mit dem Hinweis auf die Täuschung "3 Cent/Minute" wirbt. Ich kann mich meinen Vorrednern anschließen, es ist sehr unwahrscheinlich, daß die Anzeige von Vision Bill ausgegangen ist. R. D. und sein Geschäftsmodell stehen schon seit 2001 unter kritischer Beobachtung, von Anzeigen wurde nie berichtet.

Nebelwolf


----------



## Adonis70 (15 September 2009)

*AW: Strafanzeige VON Vision Communication*



Nebelwolf schrieb:


> es ist sehr unwahrscheinlich, daß die Anzeige von Vision Bill ausgegangen ist.


Der Namensvetter teilte mir ja auch mit, dass er Anzeige gegen Unbekannt erstattet
habe.

Ich habe gestern mal nach VC gegoogelt.... 

Werde mich auch am Mittwoch mal mit einer fachanwältin für Strafrecht zusammenfinden, mal sehen was die sagt. (Nach beantragter Akteneinsicht).

Mich kotzt es nur an, dass ich jetzt nicht zu ersetzende Kosten haben werde.

Denn meine Anwaltskosten zahlt mir keiner.


----------



## wahlhesse (16 September 2009)

*AW: Strafanzeige VON Vision Communication*

Wenn Dein Anwalt bissig ist, könnte der es bei VC versuchen, zivil- und strafrechtlich


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 September 2009)

*AW: Strafanzeige VON Vision Communication*



Nebelwolf schrieb:


> Hallo Adonis70!
> 
> Ich habe hier noch Bildschirmkopien vorliegen, auf denen VB Webmaster gezielt mit dem Hinweis auf die Täuschung "3 Cent/Minute" wirbt.


"According to the company, surfers are invited to call a regular local number for either chat or phone sex services which are advertised at three cents per minute (Euro). This buys them a 30 day subscription, during which time they will be granted up to an hour's worth of phone fun per day during that time."
Das ist noch online, weil es denen am Arsch vorbei geht.

"The company's chat and phone sex services are reportedly already being advertised extensively in European television and print media, *and use 'snail mail' invoice billing*"


----------

